# Part of my collection!! With Pictures!!



## maggielemon (Jun 24, 2007)

*My Collection* *FACE BASICS:*
Bare Escentuals Fairly Light Foundation
Bare Escentuals Mineral Veil

*FACE COLOR:*
Bare Escentuals: Rose radiance, Bare radiance, Pure radiance, Trudy, Soft Focus Warmth

*EYE SHADOWS:*

*Ulta:*  Twinkle, Toast, Truffle, Organza, Bone, Eggplant, Haze, Night Sky, Camel, Gold Dust, Sandstone, Bisque, Luna, Indigo, Plum smoke, Pink, Bermuda sands, Naked, Elegence, Charm, Yougurt, Silk, Granite, Sweet, Chesnut, Shell, Peacock


*MAC: *Mystry, Girlie, Hush, Honesty, Seedy pearl, Naked lunch, Malt, Orb, Burle, Bisque, Greystone, Behold, Cork, Brun

*Stila: *Ecru, Starlight, Dune, Toffee, Espresso, Tone, Amethyst

*Mary Kay: *Olive, Misty pine, Taupe, Spun silk, Whipped cocco, Peaches-n-cream, Clove, White sand, Hazelnut, Seashell, Crystaline, Lagoon, Posh pink, Mirage, Ivy, Lucky penny, Jade, Sugar Plum, Smokey Plum, Fig, Lavender mist, Whisper pink, Midnight blue, Safari, Real teal, Golden, Twilight, Marvelous mink, Onyx, Periwinkle, Russett, Truffle, Teal/Violet


*Bare Escentuals:*  City lights, Pebble, Blush, Vanilla Sugar, True Gold, Finesse, Queen Tiffany, Passonite Plum, Precious, Flaunt, Peach Puff, Beach Goddess, Humor, Butterfly, Playful, Expore soft focus, Thank You, Pink sands, Peacock, Downtown brown, Bubbley, Fashionista, Pure spice

*Revlon:*Touch of turquoise, Coffee bean, Wild safari, In the Buff, Blushed wines, Neutral khakis, Copper spice, Champagne Toast, Stone edge, Nudes, Not just nudes, Seashells, Champange, Pink toast

*Cover Girl: *Pure romance, Urban basics, Sheerly nudes, Shimmery sands, Country woods, Paradise-n-Bloom, Tapestry Taupe, Bedazzled Bisque

*NYX: *My favorite color, Nude, Skin, Root Beer

*Misc:  *Prestige Flushed & Chiffon, Milani Illusion & Sheer sand

Ok - I did not have time to to eyeliners and lip products.  Will continue to work on that.  ​
​


----------



## macedout (Jun 24, 2007)

nice collection- 1 question for you: do you mix your bare escentuals eyeshadows/glimmers with anything, to make them "stick"? (i.e. i read about mixing them w/gel or glyecerine so they stay on) i am having issues with mine staying on, and want to thicken the texture. any tips would be helpful


----------



## triccc (Jun 24, 2007)

nice!


----------



## maggielemon (Jun 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macedout* 

 
_nice collection- 1 question for you: do you mix your bare escentuals eyeshadows/glimmers with anything, to make them "stick"? (i.e. i read about mixing them w/gel or glyecerine so they stay on) i am having issues with mine staying on, and want to thicken the texture. any tips would be helpful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Right now I have not been using them very much, I find them a little messy for me.  I have even considered selling them since most have not been used.  I have a friend that just puts them on with eye base and then a damp brush.  She loves the look and they seem to stay for her.  Good luck!


----------

